# Favorite 'convenient' cat litter pan?



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

hi all.

i am thinking of buying a cat litter pan that is quick to clean. i dont mind cleaning everyday but if i can get away with 2-3 days without it, that would be gr8. Please i prefer something not over $50....that means no robot litter stuffs.  :lol: 
i was thinking of lift-n-sift....does anyone own that? i looked at van ness ones but the holes seem so large (as my fingernails!). 
i dont like the breeze b/c i am not too crazy about scooping poop with the pellets. 

also, suggestions for 'non-scooping' litter pans? i was thinking of getting another pan in case i have to ask someone to take care of the cat while i am on away. i hate asking someone to clean the box.....lol. maybe the omega? how many days can you get away with to refilling with to completely new litter? 

btw, i own 1 cat. 

thanks all.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh boy .... here come the suggestions!

Short version:
I know scooping the litterbox is a chore and it can have a lot of Ew!-factor, but I am a firm believer of scooping cat waste daily and taking note of pee/poo consistency, size and shape. IMO, it is an immediate visual health diagnostic that can help an owner spot digestive changes before they become a huge medical problem for the cat. 

Long version:
Lift/Sift:







Breeze:







Omega:









I think those lift/sift things can create an awful lot of dust and an unholy mess if the sifting pan is dropped before you've finished sifting. The pee-pad under the pan, and even the roll/catch both have the same issue that I would not like: Urine (_and in the case of the Omega, solid waste_) remain at the litter-box area until the caretaker has removed the waste. IMO, this creates the perfect damp breeding ground for bacteria and odors If you wait more than a day to remove the waste, urine can start breaking down into a sharp and highly-noticeable ammonia odor. 


Here is a Dura Scoop. I *love* mine! It is sturdily made and should last a lifetime, not like those dang plastic things that stress-crack and break after a few months, weeks or even days of use. 









I also like to use "jumbo" sized hooded litterboxes. I want the cats (_we have some *big* ones_) to have plenty of room to step in and dig/bury their waste in the litter material and I want the high-sides to keep scratched-litter and cat-butts confined inside the litterbox. To clean, I lift off the hood, grab one short side and gently bounce everything to one end of the box, then I start raking through the shallow end with the Dura Scoop, placing the clean/sifted litter at the empty end and dump the waste and clumps into a plastic bin used only for that purpose; transporting cat-waste to the garage for disposal in a lidded container.

Hoof also introduced me to the Biddy Box. It is larger and has higher sides than a standard pan, with two curved edges for you to be able to run your scoop along to remove everything that may be sticking to the sides, like clumping clay litters can sometimes do.
















For our own multi-cat home, I use a jumbo hooded litterbox in the master bedroom for cats who sleep in there when the door is closed. I keep two others stored in the garage for use when having to isolate cats in the bathroom or wire kennel. Our main cat-box is a home made LitterChest that looks like a Hope Chest, but is a litterbox.

Pic of our crate set-up w/ jumbo litterbox:









Pic showing half of our LitterChest:


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

heidi n q,

thanks so much for your suggestions....i always learn something when i read your posts, btw. 

yea, i realized that cleaning once daily is ideal. sigh, i wished there was a little easy way. :lol: after researching differ types of litter pans, nothing really seemed to make me happy. that's why i came here to ask. 8) As 'convenient' as omega seems, i dont like the bulkiness (of cleaning and of waste-yuck contact when tumbling it). the lift-n-shift seems easy to do but yea, dust inhalation factor and scooping seems easier. lol 

i will check that scoop out and the biddy box.  i assume you use the biddy box inside the jumbo covered box?

love your cats' playground!! no wonder you have happy cats.



d.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, no, I don't use the Biddy Box  I use only the Chest and the jumbo hooded boxes. Hoof uses the Biddy's and places hers inside very large rubbermaid totes, to keep her dogs out of the "kitty-tootsie rolls". 

If I'm remembering correctly, and I'll pay attention tonight when I scoop, but with 8-9 cats I scoop out at least 8-9 poo deposits and around 25 pee-clumps. That would be about 1 poo/day and an average of 3 pees/day, per cat. 

How about this suggestion?
With one cat, if you had a large enough litterbox ... _one big enough he could select different areas to do his business and not disturb previous deoposits_ ... you *could* extend scooping from daily, to every 2-3 days, depending on how the urine clumps smell in that amount of time. If they smell like ammonia on day 3, you'll have to scoop every-other-day.

You could *buy* a cheaper version of my LitterChest by selecting the largest rubbermaid tote. Try to select one with smooth and flat sides/bottoms and no supporting ribs inside. If you also purchase a flexible replacement ($15-$20?) cat flap, you can cut an access hole slightly larger than the flap and by drilling some holes along the top of the access hole, you can wire the flap so it swings freely. Measure up about 6" from the floor and neatly cut an entry/exit hole. I keep our litter boxes 3-4" deep in litter and you want the entry to be at least 3" above the level of the litter.

This pic is a 40 gallon tote:







Our flap is 5.5"x8":


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I use one of those normal sized ordinary plastic pans. I scoop it out every time she does her business if I'm home since she doesn't bury her poops. My mother raises a racket about how it stinks so I have to if I don't want to hear it.

Rocky the dog doesn't even go near her box so I'm safe from him looking for tootsie rolls. I'm lucky because he likes chinchilla tootsie rolls, but he'll ignore the feline ones.

The biddy box looks good though. I get bits stuck around the corners.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a Biddy Cat Box and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Great product.

My Biddy Cat Box is in a large closet. The door is rigged so that cats can enter but dogs cannot. It's in the position on the left, below; for scooping I just pull it over (pic on right) and then slide it back. Works great! 















[/quote]

I added a second LB when my 3rd cat arrived. I was out of usable closets and, as mentioned above, have to keep the dogs OUT of the LBs, so even though I am not a fan of covered boxes, I came up w/ this:

It's a 36" x 24" storage tub with hole in end for entry. Instead of putting litter directly into the tub, I've just put the current large, high-sided LB directly into it. The problems with litter directly in the tub: it would make the litter too accessible to the dogs, but it would also make the LB hard to clean, as these tubs have moulded bottoms that make channels, which would hold urine clumps and make it impossible to scoop out ALL urine.

















I chose a 3 foot long box b/c that's JUST how much room I have between freezer and bookcase. If I had more room there, I would have gotten a MUCH bigger one so I could put a Biddy Cat box in there -- that was my original plan, but the storage tub would have had to be 4' x 30" and that wouldn't fit in that spot and I'm limited as to other places to put it. As you can see, the entrance is sort of inside the bookcase, thereby making it difficult for dogs to get their heads around there.










I knew that determined dogs would just pull the box around, so I then added a piece of wood, attached to the bookcase, which prevents that. It’s been working great for months now—once the dogs figured out that it was pointless, they didn’t bother.










This may be more info than you asked for . . . But I do agree 100% w/ Heidi—gimmicks just aren’t really the greatest idea where the LB is concerned. It needs to be cat-friendly, easy to access, and it needs to be scooped daily. There isn’t really a way around that, alas.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Heidi and Hoof - most of those gimmicky LBs aren't worth the trouble. I, myself, have been considering buying a cat genie but I still don't know if I will or not...they're EXTREMELY expensive and what if it doesn't work out? I don't know.

Anyway, I've tried regular LBs (you know, just a plain LB, no high sides or hoods), sifting LBs, hooded LBs, and high sided LBs. 

Sifting LBs aren't worth the trouble - you think that they'll make scooping easier and faster, but they don't. You have to have a trash can that is pretty large and very close to the LB, otherwise you'll get litter and poop particles all over the floor - and that's if you're super careful. They make such a huge mess, it's really just easier to scoop.

And hooded or covered LBs can sometimes be difficult for some cats to use. And I really hate having to unsnap the hood to clean the box, it's kind of gross. However, I do like Hoof's idea with the LB inside the tote. The only thing I wouldn't like with that set-up is if you have a cat who habitually goes over the side of the box. Then, you'll have to clean the tote as well and some of those totes can be really difficult to clean properly. Heidi's litter chest would eliminate that, but I'm not that patient when it comes to building things!

In my opinion, the biddy box looks great. I might actually buy one myself. It's a decent price - better priced that many you'll find at a pet store.

Has anyone ever tried the Clevercat Top Entry LB? See it here: http://www.petco.com/product/14467/Clev ... itterBoxes. Everytime I go into the store, I look at it and it really intrigues me. The only thing I worry about is that my cats won't use it because of the way they have to enter it.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

china_cat84 said:


> I agree with Heidi and Hoof - most of those gimmicky LBs aren't worth the trouble. I, myself, have been considering buying a cat genie but I still don't know if I will or not...they're EXTREMELY expensive and what if it doesn't work out? I don't know.
> 
> Anyway, I've tried regular LBs (you know, just a plain LB, no high sides or hoods), sifting LBs, hooded LBs, and high sided LBs.
> 
> ...


thanks for your post! wow, the biddy pan is huge!

lol, yea i agree with most of these. that's why i was pretty hesitant with the sifting lb's (seems more work to lift and put the clean litter back in the pan, etc) and the omega (huge clean-up surface area!). they all sounded like a good (and tempting) concepts though. 

I saw that cleveland LB and found it interesting. however, i thought as my cat gets older, i dont think he'll like jumping in and out of the box (seems alot of 'work' for the elder cat with the 'accurate' jumping needed). When my late geriatric cat was very ill, he hardly can walk, let alone use the litter box correctly. just my thought though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The top entry box, besides being difficult for cats with age, illness or injuries ... if you wanted to use it so you wouldn't have to scoop every night, I don't think it would be a good idea. It just doesn't look big enough to hold the waste, w/out the cat having to find 'undisturbed' areas to make deposits and I expect there could be some landing in and taking off ON/IN previous deposits. :? 

I didn't mention it when I commented last night about the lift/sift, what do people do when they've hurt their back and cannot lift? 

The snaps for the hooded boxes ... I don't snap them. I do when I am using them for rambunctious and playful kittens, but the adult cats don't play or jump on top of them. If they do, the rim on the bottom of the upper piece keeps it settled on the rim of the lower piece.

Our LitterChest was built by my husband shortly after escrow finally closed and we moved into our home. It was built out of scrap-wood and was only supposed to be temporary, until he built the prettier, permanant one. But we've been using this for 10yrs and it *is* sturdy ... so I don't think I'll be getting a nicer one. As it is, it's pretty nice already. We covered the plywood with bead-board and trim. A little touch-up paint here/there and it's good-to-go. 
But you don't have to be too handy, you just need a family member, co-worker or neighbor who is handy with tools. I wonder if someone at a home improvement or hardware store could make the small modifications on a tote for you:
Drill four small holes in a rectangle shape, 1" larger height/width of your flexible flap, straight slice/cuts between the dots. Two more drilled holes over the top cut, aligned with the flap holes ... baddaboom-baddabing, you're done! I know my husband *loves* to do small/easy projects that truly *help* our friends and neighbors with his handy skills.

This has *really* turned out to be a very informative discussion about litterboxes. I've saved the link to the topic so I can direct people with questions here, or revisit it myself for the great info.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

china_cat84 said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Clevercat Top Entry LB? See it here: http://www.petco.com/product/14467/Clev ... itterBoxes. Everytime I go into the store, I look at it and it really intrigues me. The only thing I worry about is that my cats won't use it because of the way they have to enter it.


IMO it's too small, and some cats will NOT appreciate the top-entry. I considered that one when I was looking for a dog-proof option, but it is just way too small. If it's got to be covered, it needs to be very BIG, like my Rubbermaid tub above or Heidi's litter chest.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks all for your posts!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey! Let us know what you get and/or what she likes!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I just found this box. Kinda expensive, but I'd like to try one.

http://www.allmodernpet.com/Kittyagogo-10101-KTO1010.html


Click on the small photo that shows the tray pulled out and the rake.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> I just found this box. Kinda expensive, but I'd like to try one.
> http://www.allmodernpet.com/Kittyagogo-10101-KTO1010.html
> Click on the small photo that shows the tray pulled out and the rake.


Well ... that looked interesting, though it has a LOT of things I would question.

size looks cramped
the 'lip' to guide the urine into the box and not just run down the sides concerns me regarding kicked-sand from vigorous diggers getting under the lip and clogging the slide-track
the open front concerns me regarding kicked-sand from vigorous diggers and/or butt-hanger-outers
the rake seems inefficient to me ~ _I would hate for the rake to encounter a pee-clump stuck to the bottom and as you pull harder and harder the clump finally breaks free and the rake flies forward through the material and *flings* litter and waste Heaven only knows how far_ 
the scoop hanging on the back, while convenient, would be a source of odor unless washed each time


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I completely agree w/ Heidi.

Just get a regular plain old litterbox -- as big as possible, and the BiddyCat box really does make it easier to clean.

As for pet sitters . . . . it's their job to clean the box. ??? Even if you get friends to do it, I would pay them something to make sure it's done right. And cleaning the box at least once a day is part of that. But this is one reason why I have no problem hiring real pet sitters when I go out of town -- they clean the box, feed raw, do whatever I want b/c I'm paying them to do it. 

And really, it only takes 30 seconds. Get a GOOD litter scoop (Heidi and I both swear by the DuraScoop) and a BiddyBox - makes cleaning the box a piece o' cake!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I have four of these and I'm quite pleased with them: http://www.petco.com/product/109544/SmartCat-Ultimate-Cat-Litter-Box.aspx

I'd rather have covered boxes, but most of my cats refuse to use them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooooh! I kinda like those! I may send my Mom that link for her own kitty. Her kitty also refuses to use a covered box.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> I didn't mention it when I commented last night about the lift/sift, what do people do when they've hurt their back and cannot lift?


LOL - simple, they don't lift and/or sift anymore! I pulled a muscle in my lumbar region in mid-January of this year. I was trying to put my daughter into her carseat and she was irritated and pushed off the front seats with her feet. Since I was holding her, I was forced to move with her and the motion caused a pulled muscle. The muscle has been irritating my sciatic nerve ever since. So far, it has only hurt twice that was bad enough to make me go to the doctor. They just keep telling me that it has to "heal" and will "go away with time". It's very stiff most of the time and hurts mostly when I am stuck in one position for a while. Anyway, I bought a sifting box because I figured it would cut down on the amount of time spent crouched over the box (because that hurts too!) but I didn't think about the lifting part. I ended up just throwing out the sifter part and using the pans as regular boxes. 

They aren't worth the time or money - even if you don't have a bad back - because once you get the litter sifted, and you have to be really careful because if you don't get ALL of the litter sifted out, you will have a mess on your floor, you have to have a trash can big enough to fit the pan in so you can dump it without getting any on the floor. Then, you have to dump all the sifted litter into the other pan (pan B) (usually sifting boxes come with 2 plain pans and 1 sifter, all fit together perfectly) and set the sifter into pan A, then dump the sifted litter from pan B into pan A(with sifter in pan A) and set pan A with sifter into empty pan B. It's a pain in the rear and takes longer than just scooping the stupid thing lol.

If you do get a new box, make sure of the following things:
1) It's as big as possible. You never can have a LB that's too big.
2) There are no weird crevices inside the box. Some boxes have more rounded corners and edges (such as the biddybox) that make scooping MUCH easier.
3) Feel the plastic on the inside of the box. The sleeker and more slippery feeling plastic will be easier to scoop because clumps don't stick to it as much. When they DO stick, they come off much easier.
4) High sides, if you have a cat that likes to dig a lot or likes to stick his rear over the side and poop/pee.

Some boxes also claim to have anti-microbial agents in them. I suppose that might be nice, if you don't sanitize the box as often as you should or something. I can't say whether or not these anti-microbial agents work, because I've never bought a LB that had them, nor do I wait too long to sanitize the LB. 

And hoofmaiden is right about the petsitters - it's their job! I know that money can be tight, but whenever I have someone watch my pets, I always give them an incentive so that they want to do a good job. You wouldn't believe how many people are fussy about feeding canned food - they won't do it unless you give them some kind of incentive. My husband actually gags whenever he opens a can and he won't touch the LB. If you can't afford to pay them, maybe offer them something instead - like petsitting for them when they go out of town next or helping out with yard work or moving or anything. This time of year is great for that kind of stuff - people are eager to get their gardens in order and clean out their houses. We've given our neighbors produce from our veggie garden if they help us with moving large furniture or something. 

Good luck and let us know how it works out with the new box!


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks everyone again for your posts. 

china_cat, that is what bothered me about the lift-n-shift when i seriously started looking into it, and read the reviews on it....the fact you are transfering the litter from one pan to another then back again to another. it's like you're playing in the sandbox. scooping really is a 30 sec or less job! gah, lift-n-shift sounded so tempting and so easy. lol

i'm going to stick to the litter pan I have for now.  i've been looking at that smart cat blue litter pan too...might consider getting that for its tall sides. I do an online rewards program so I can get stuff at amazon for zilch.  I'm eyeing to get this: http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Pet-Washroo ... pd_sbs_k_1. I cant remember which member here had one...it looked nice in her decor. And even if Mocha hates it, i can use it as a nightstand or something. :lol: 

and thanks for the advice about finding someone to empty the litter while on vacation. fortunately right now, i have no plans for vacation, but your post got me thinking on what to do when the occasion arises. :wink


----------

